# java.text.parseException: Unparseable Date



## Guest (14. Mai 2008)

Ich versuche mit diesen Zeilen ein Datum im Stringformat zu parsen. 


```
SimpleDateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
Date d = df.parse(attributValueZumCasten);
```

Dabei erhalte ich diesen Fehler:



> java.text.ParseException: Unparseable date: "Thu May 15 00:00:00 CEST 2008"



Hab ihr ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann und was ich tun kann, damit dieser Fehler nichtmehr auftritt?


----------



## MathiasBauer (14. Mai 2008)

Was für einen Wert hast du deiner 
	
	
	
	





```
attributeValueZumCasten
```
 Variablen zugewiesen?

Es sollte z.B. so aussehen:


```
"12-03-2008"
```


----------



## Guest (14. Mai 2008)

Sowas geht auch nicht:


```
public class Testklasse
{
	public static void main(String []args)
	{
		try
		{
			SimpleDateFormat df = new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy");
			Date d = df.parse("Thu May 15 00:00:00 CEST 2008");
		}
	   catch(Exception e)
	   {
		   e.printStackTrace();
	   }
	}
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2008)

na wenn schon dann 12.03.2008 statt  12-03-2008
und der Wert ist auch gegeben, steht in der Fehlermeldung

also da passen Wert und Format offensichtlich nicht zusammen


----------



## Guest (14. Mai 2008)

??? kannst du das etwas genauer erklären?


----------



## SlaterB (14. Mai 2008)

das Format dd.MM.yyyy passt nur zu '12.03.2008',
nicht zu '12.03.2008 huhu' und auch nicht zu '12.03.2008 CEST' und auch nicht zu 'Thu May 15 00:00:00 CEST 2008'

du musst schon das passende Format zum String wählen, finde ich

schau mal in
http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/api/java/text/SimpleDateFormat.html
nach,
da gibts Erklärungen für alle Format-Elemente und paar Beispielformate mit passenden Strings


----------



## MathiasBauer (14. Mai 2008)

> na wenn schon dann 12.03.2008 statt 12-03-2008
> und der Wert ist auch gegeben, steht in der Fehlermeldung
> 
> also da passen Wert und Format offensichtlich nicht zusammen



Da hast du natürlich recht!


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mai 2008)

Wegen Doppelpost geschlossen.

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=69325


----------

